# Polish pilot's Battle of Britain uniform.



## v2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Marek Stefanicki, Polish Air Force reenactor and grandson of a Polish WWII airman, describes the features of a Polish pilot's Battle of Britain uniform.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZuMX5AB76o_


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2015)

Good stuff. But two rank badges ? Captain in PAF, but Flying Officer (Lieutenant) in RAF - the RAF rank of Flight Lt is equivalent to Captain.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------

